# Notizzettel in Word



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. März 2007)

Hallo,
bei dem Mac word bekommt man wenn man das Programm startet am Anfang ein Auswahlfenster wo man unterschiedliche Wordvorlagen auswählen kann. Unteranderem so einen Notizzettel. Geht das auch auf dem PC?

Viele Grüße


----------

